# Most affordable way of Shipping a Bike?



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone who has shipped bikes (non business accounts) across the US recently know where I can find the most cost effective rates for shipping a 30lb bike?

Last time I shipped a frame, I used UPS and though the cost estimator said it would be $40 the 5lb frame alone cost me $70 to ship a few states away! So I dont think Ill be going with UPS again...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The cheapest and easiest way is usually through your LBS.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

There is a fine line with the size of the box and it rarely has to do with weight. Go to the estimator and add in different dimensions. There is a point when the price really jumps. If it is a full suspension bike, disassemble it and get it into the smallest box you can (I went from $100 to ship a bike to $27 when broken down, and recipient was happy because they were paying shipping, same with some back packs I sold, got them into an under 3' tall box and the price dropped 50%). 

If that doesn't work then the bike shop thing will give you a better cost as AZ said.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Ace5high said:


> Any Idea which shipping company might be cheaper? Im guessing the box will be too large for USPS so that really kinda leaves UPS and FedEX...


From AZ I have always used FedEx because they were cheaper but it may vary in other states. Use their online calculators and it should give you a good estimate of what it costs to ship with them. It is usually pretty accurate.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> There is a fine line with the size of the box and it rarely has to do with weight. Go to the estimator and add in different dimensions. There is a point when the price really jumps. If it is a full suspension bike, disassemble it and get it into the smallest box you can (I went from $100 to ship a bike to $27 when broken down, and recipient was happy because they were paying shipping, same with some back packs I sold, got them into an under 3' tall box and the price dropped 50%).
> 
> If that doesn't work then the bike shop thing will give you a better cost as AZ said.


Any Idea which shipping company might be cheaper? Im guessing the box will be too large for USPS so that really kinda leaves UPS and FedEX...


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

No, USPS will ship big boxes, but they are usually higher than UPS/Fedex.

-Brett


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

As of 1/3/12 UPS changed their rate structure and dimensional sizing.
Used to be: L + W(x2) + H(x2) = 130 Now ? (not on website)
Wish to ship a bike VA ---> CA, and would rather not separate wheels/frame. 
30#, 55L x 9W x 28H, which used to avoid the oversized package fee of weight x3.
In December it was $54, and now it's $101. LBS not offering a break. UPS account does not offset pickup fees. Aaaaaarrrrgh! -help...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

You can always reverse the to and from addresses, put a first rate stamp on the box and drop off at the mailbox drop off. It will be returned to sender with insufficient postage. It will just turn out to be the destination instead. Of course this is mail fraud and you may never get to ride again.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

heyyall said:


> You can always reverse the to and from addresses, put a first rate stamp on the box and drop off at the mailbox drop off. It will be returned to sender with insufficient postage. It will just turn out to be the destination instead. Of course this is mail fraud and you may never get to ride again.


LOL, Yeah technically that would only be the "most affordable" way if Im not convicted of any crime and dont have to pay penalties....

I think Ill stick to the traditional way for now


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Try these guys out.

ShipBikes


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

*Wow...*



Kona0197 said:


> Try these guys out.
> 
> ShipBikes


Fed-Ex Estimate came to $149 Same quote from Shipbikes was $80... :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Great info Kona - thanks!
Ship Bikes: $ 65
UPS: $101
FedEx: $158


----------



## raceboy (Jun 24, 2008)

*cheaper way to ship bikes*

Fed Ex is cheaper than UPS on over sized stuff. I have used Amtrack in the past as well, pretty easy if the route is the same.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

BikeFlights

Not sure how it compares...but another option


----------



## LenzRider (Feb 3, 2012)

I've shipped over 100 bikes/frames for my business on ebay. If you don't have the original box, you can obtain one free at your LBS. Pack it up good, meaning turn the frame into a "mummy" Add the 
extra insurance if needed. I usually add the extra insurance if I ship out a frame like a Turner, Ellsworth, Santa Cruz, Intense, etc.

I use UPS and here's the most important part:
You MUST go to the UPS Depot in your city to get the best rate. The UPS Store will
rip you off and other places like Mail Boxes Etc. The UPS depot is usually in the downtown industrial section
of your city where all the brown trucks are. You will get a better rate. For a complete bike expect to
pay 55-75 dollars going 1/2 to across the country. For a frame its between 45-65. Good luck and spare no dime because I had a couple bent frames and mangled boxes, that ain't fun.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

LenzRider said:


> I've shipped over 100 bikes/frames for my business on ebay. If you don't have the original box, you can obtain one free at your LBS. Pack it up good, meaning turn the frame into a "mummy" Add the
> extra insurance if needed. I usually add the extra insurance if I ship out a frame like a Turner, Ellsworth, Santa Cruz, Intense, etc.
> 
> I use UPS and here's the most important part:
> ...


I guess I must be unlucky or something! because when I shipped a 6lb frame only it cost me $80 directly from UPS location. I used Bike flights for my last full bike plus an extra set of wheels, total was over 50lbs of bike, only cost $60 and Fed-Ex came right to my house! They are what I will use from now on, recommended


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

LenzRider said:


> I've shipped over 100 bikes/frames for my business on ebay. If you don't have the original box, you can obtain one free at your LBS. Pack it up good, meaning turn the frame into a "mummy" Add the
> extra insurance if needed. I usually add the extra insurance if I ship out a frame like a Turner, Ellsworth, Santa Cruz, Intense, etc.
> 
> I use UPS and here's the most important part:
> ...


I wish I knew about this sooner, I have a UPS hub 20 min away from my house and I didn't know the rates were lower if I shipped it there. :madman:

I was SHOCKED when UPS quoted me $175 to ship it ground within the same state. It was a standard sized bicycle box, 36lbs, with $2500 insurance. I went to fedex and they said they don't insure over $1000, and it still came out to be $140. Went to another UPS and it was the exact same quote of $175.


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad I found this thread. I'm shipping a bike minus the wheels.
UPS store wanted $150
USPS site was around $90

Shipped it for $66 on shipbikes.com


----------



## OrthoAg (Jun 11, 2013)

I got a box from my LBS for free and packed up a 37lb bike (49 lbs shipping weight) and shipped it from Texas to Tennessee for $49.87 FedEx Home Ground.


----------



## elsaltamontes (Nov 15, 2001)

Followed this great thread here and thought I'd share my experience. 

I had a Fed Ex account. I got a used box from my LBS as suggested here. I had a single speed bike packed and shipped (complete bike with wheels). Box dimensions: 30"W, 52"L, 8"D. Total weight with box was just shy of 30lbs. Shipping from California, to Virginia and total cost was $52.93/ FedEx Ground. FedEx Express jumps to $252.05. I played around with their quote system adjusting the weight all the way to 45 lbs. Surprisingly, it still came out to the same price at $52.93.


----------

